# ice box conversion kits-best of 2012- under $1000



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

_would be great to get the best 5 kits recommended_

the West Marine unit has such mixed reviews NORCOLD Norcolder SCQT-4407 Ice Box Conversion System at West Marine

this appears to be a step up, yet out of stock in many places
Norcold SCQT4408-L Marine Ice Box Conversion Kit for up to 6 CU FT

here is a Defender unit Defender Page Not Found

take care


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

For under a grand you might want to keep the ice box and just go with a portable unit. Many of them out there, all quiet good.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

FlaJax I installed the 4407 this summer. Works great. the dual voltage may or many not come in handy. Just be sure to use a few drops of refrigerant oil on the quick connect fittings, and use 2 wrenches to be sure the fixed one doesn't twist the tubing.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*thanks*

Den
stellar 
Tips much appreciated- when we can help each other avoid expensive mistakes during installs

An obvious development has hit me...
our Gulf Coast boat show is coming next week~ there will be some remarkable deals... just keep purchasing bags of ice for 8 more days!

take care


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone tried this unit?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

floridajaxsailor said:


> Amazon.com: 43 Qt Portable Compact Refrigerator Freezer - EdgeStar: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> anyone tried this unit?


You would have to have a pretty big boat to find a good spot for something like that! There is certainly no chance it would fit on my boat!


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

hilarious sch
yes it is a beast now I double check dimensions-
ice box conversion seems to be the way to go

I just said today- I need another closet on board for clothes & guitars
never enough room...

-JD


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the looks of the Engel design. and it's $999.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

I was just quoted for one Novakool T201 and one Novakool RT4 at $910.00 plus taxes.

Two boaters that I met this summer had installed them and spoke very highly of them. It will probably be a winter project for me.

(I have nothing to do with Novakool)

Rik


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

rikhall said:


> I was just quoted for one Novakool T201 and one Novakool RT4 at $910.00 plus taxes.
> 
> Two boaters that I met this summer had installed them and spoke very highly of them. It will probably be a winter project for me.
> 
> ...


I used to install a lot of Nova Kool systems, and found them to be very good. They use Danfoss compressors just like most other brands. The nice thing is that they are made in Canada, showing that it is possible to pay a decent wage ans still offer a competitive price.


----------



## Sumner10 (Dec 10, 2008)

floridajaxsailor said:


> Amazon.com: 43 Qt Portable Compact Refrigerator Freezer - EdgeStar: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> anyone tried this unit?


We have the ...










Macgregor 26S Inside Mods page 22

....63 quart EdgeStar in the one boat and it has worked very well for us. Efficiency wise I'd say it is comparable to what I've seen for any of the other portables. With 80 deg. cabin temps and adding abour 4 12 oz. drinks a day ours uses 30-40 amp-hrs/per day.

For the other boat we made our fridge...

Endeavour 37 Interion Mods Index

....and used ....










....the adler-barbour unit above and bought it...

Coolmatic 84

...from Defender (sometimes they have better pricing). I looked at the units you posted, but liked the flexibility of picking the evaporator that would work best for us and we ...










...picked one that also gives us about 1/2 cu. ft. of freezer that will help with keeping meat frozen .

The big plus with the one above vs. the portable is that it is almost twice as large, has a freezer and as far as I can tell uses less than 1/2 the amp-hrs/day. That is mainly due to the much better insulation. This could also mean money saved on solar and batteries and such vs. the portable.

We found 180 watts of solar to be 'about' adequate for the portable, a lot of computer time and running a 1 1/2 amp CPAP machine at night,

Sum

======================================

Our 37 Endeavour --- Our 26 MacGregor --- Trips With Both


----------

